# AMAZING *Tight walking* Bighorns!!



## DonaTello's-Mom (Oct 8, 2010)

CHECK OUT THE BIGHORNS WALKING ON THE VERTICAL FACE OF THE DAM.

Fearless critters?
For those who aren't familiar with the view - it's the downstream face of the dam and those dots are bighorns WALKING ACROSS IT. They're licking the surface - salt, maybe? 



The Buffalo Bill Dam on the Shoshoni River at Cody , Wyoming ....


----------



## Candy (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't believe my own eyes. In the first picture I didn't even see them. How in the world do they do this and why the dam?


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 8, 2010)

While still amazing, those are actually Alpine Ibex on a dam in Northern Italy according to Snopes.com (http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/buffalobill.asp )


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes I think it's cool but........I kinda wonder how many fall off and land at the bottom of the dam, ouch!


----------



## chadk (Oct 8, 2010)

Mark, you beat me to it


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG, they are so brave. I hope they do not get hurt when they are going back at the bottom. 
Thanks for sharing 

Thanks for sharing the website Mark, I loved the videos


----------

